# How do i Get Ventrilo to work



## Xieno (Oct 20, 2007)

http://helpdesk.hostmonster.com/kb/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=273

This is the help desk's reply for how to start a ventrilo server on my webserver. I have SSH access, and set the ventrilo_srv permissions to 755. But i still can't connect to it. Any advice since Hostmonster.com doesn't support help for third party programs?


----------



## Xieno (Oct 20, 2007)

also, Teamspeak won't work either... just won't connect to ventrilo or teamspeak.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Send your comments to the authors of Ventrilo to see what they have to say about it and let us know. I had never heard of Ventrilo until your new thread.

-- Tom


----------



## Xieno (Oct 20, 2007)

Ventrilo is the better sounding version of teamspeak and more customizeable. Anyway i found out what it was, the hosting company that told me i could host ventrilo on my server, failed ot tell me i needed a dedicated server and not a shared one (their shared block most ports, where the dedicated you can route ports, open, close, etc). Thanks though.


----------

